# Alex Campbell Embossed Milk Bottle



## chaotix (Sep 27, 2009)

does anyone know anything about this bottle?


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCA-milk-bottle...9QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
 This one didn't sell at $19.99 on e-bay back in July, company was from NYC seems to have been in business for quite a while when I did google search


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2009)

The following appears first in my google search but the page is no longer available, pin is from the 1890's so I would say they were pretty successful in the dairy biz.

 "Rare Vintage 1890'S Alex Campbell Milk Co. Pin, Pinback for saleRare Vintage 
 Rare Vintage 1890'S Alex Campbell Milk Co. Pin, Pinback for sale. ... Milk Bottle Pencils - Cole Farm, Biddeford, Me. (10) ...
 "


----------



## chaotix (Sep 27, 2009)

hi, and thanks for your response.  i don't know the first thing about bottles, however, the one in ebay that you make reference to appears to be like mine except that one is one pint and some of the font appears to be different such as the letters C and O on my bottle are kind of square, on the ebay they are roundish.  also the 3 leaf clover symbol on ebay does not have a cross symbol in the middle and mine does.  the signature on the ebay bottle appears to be slanted on mine it is straight.  underneath the bottle mine has the initials AC on the ebay bottle it has the letter T in a triangle.  i don't know what process went into blowing this glass or if they used different methods/machines at different times for their quarts and pints but they look somewhat different, or maybe the size affected the design and fonts, i have to find out.   would you happen to know how can one tell the authencity of a bottle?  i would be interested in that pint on ebay, i will contact the seller.   thanks for the information and response,


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 27, 2009)

I doubt that it is a reproduction - most repro milks are done in colors and there are a lot of real milk bottles out there. But as far as repros, all the ones I have seen don't have the rim inside to set the milk cap. If you are interested in the process of making the milk bottle, RED Matthews is your guy.


----------

